# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Muhamedi a është profet?

## asopaj

*Muhamedi a eshte profet?*

Kur ishte tre vjec, dy engjej erdhen dhe ia moren zemren nga gjoksi i tij, pastaj e pastruan me uje te akullt, dhe pasi ia vendosen ne vend u larguan. Duke menduar ne kete menyre, muslimanet supozojne se ishte nje pergatitje e tij per misionin mbi toke.
Ne moshen 25 vjecare ai u martua me Hatixhen, nje vejushe 15 vjet me e vjeter se Muhamedi, e cila ne fakt ishte punedhensja e tij.
Si i punesuar tek Hatixhja, gjate asaj kohe i shfaqet engjulli dhe i thote "Lexo", por ai (Muhamedi) thote "une nuk mund te lexoj". Keshtu engjulli i kerkon tri here qe ky te lexoj por nuk kishte mundesi. Ai kthehet ne shtepi i frikesuar dhe kerkon qe ta mbulojn te terin. Keshtu filluan problemet mendore me Muhamedin.
Me pas Hatixhja e coi tek nje murg nestorian ne Meke, i quajtur Varaga Ibn Nofali, i cili ne ate kohe po merrej me perkthimin e Ungjillit sipas Mateut ne arabisht.
Murgu pasi i ben nje test inteligjence, konstaton se Muhamedi na qenka profet. Por duket se ky murgu akoma nuk e lishte perkthyer Mateun 24:24 ku thuhet: Sepse do të dalin krishtër të rremë dhe profetë të rremë, dhe do të bëjnë shenja të mëdha dhe mrrekulli të tilla aq sa t'i mashtrojnë, po të ishte e mundur, edhe të zgjedhurit. 
Nese murgu do ta kishte perkthyer kete varge, atehere Muhamedi kurre nuk do te kishte marrur mashtrimin e profetit.
Muslimanet shpallin se Muhamedi ishte analfabet. Ata arsyetojne duke thene: si mundet qe nje analfabet te shkruaje nje liber si kurani? Me ane te kesaj ata nenkuptojne se autoresia e kuranit nuk mund te jet bere nga dikush i cili nuk lexon, keshtu vazhdimisht shkrimi i tij eshte nje mrekulli.
Nje sure flet per analfabetizmin e Muhamedit. Eshte sureja 7:157

E vetmja profeci "e vertete" e regjistruar, te cilen myslimanet ia atribuojne Muhamedit, eshte gjetur ne suren 30:1-4, ku thuhet: Perandoria Romake eshte mposhtur. Ne nje vend te aferte; por ata edhe pas kesaj humbjeje te tyre, do te jene shpejt fitues. Brenda shume vitesh. Me allahun eshte vendim, ne te shkuaren dhe ne te ardhmen: ne ate dite besimtaret do te gezojne.
Ky pasazh i referohet humbjes se bizantinve ne Siri nga persianet nen Kusran Parvis (ne 615 pas Krishtit), 6 vjet para Hixhres. Nderkohe Abu-Bakri ve bast me Ubai-ibn-Khalaf se ky parashikim do te permbushej brenda tre vitesh.por kete e korigjon Muhamedi i cili tha se "numri i vogel" eshte mes tre dhe nente vitesh. Sidoqofte, fakti eshte se bizantinet e mposhten Persine me 628 pas Krishtit. Kjo ishte 12 vjet pas parashikimit te Muhamedit. Megjithate mundesit ishin 50 me 50.
Ka edhe te tjera profeci te ketij lloji por ato nuk kan ndonje rendesi te vecant. Keshtu edhe Xhorxh Bushi i vjeter mund te jet profet sepse ai parashikoi se kualicioni i Gjirit do te fitonte luften kunder Irakut. Apo edhe i ndjeri Ibrahim Rugova mund te jet profet, sepse ai gjithmonë thoshte se Kosova do te jet e pavarur. 

Muslimanet po ashtu thone se Muhamedi beri mrekulli, por ne fakt vet kurani mohon se Muhamedi beri ndonje mrekulli.
Le te shohim nje shembull ne suren 17:90-93. Ketu Muhamedi eshte sfiduar te bej ndonje mrekulli per te provuar besueshmerin e tij dhe ai pergjigjet duke thene se ai eshte nje njeri, nje apostull. ka edhe sure te tjera te cilat flasin rreth sfides per nje shenje nga jobesimtaret dhe zemrimi i Muhamedit pergjigjet se ai ishte vetem nje "lajmetar", nje "drejtues" dhe nje "mbajtes i lajmeve te gezueshme" (referim ndaj sures 2:118-119;6:37 dhe 124;13:7 dhe 17:59).

Pyetja ime eshte: ku jane profecit e profetit te fundit?


asopaj

----------


## asopaj

_Amos 3:7 Sepse Zoti, Zoti, nuk bën asgjë, pa ua treguar sekretin e tij shërbëtorëve të tij, profetëve._ 
Muslimanet dhe te krishteret mund te bien dakord me kete varg prej profetit Amos. Perendia i perdore profete qe ta permbushe qellimin e Tij mbi toke. Gjate histories se njerezimit ka pasur shume njerez qe jane perdorur per te profetizuar per ngjarje te ndryshme.
Posti apo detyra e nje profeti eshte nje detyre e vecant qe Zoti ia ka dhene nje personi te caktuar. Shume nga ne i dime emrat e profetve te njohur, sic eshte Moisiu, Abrahami, Ezekieli, Gjon Pagezori, dhe shume te tjere. Myslimanet mund t'ia shtojne listes se profeteve te krishter vetem edhe nje emer tjeter, ate te Muhamedit, te cilin besojne se na eshte me i madhi dhe i fundit. Sipas kuranit ne lexojme tek sura Al Ahzab 33:40 "Muhamedi nuk eshte ati e ndonjerit prej njerezve tuaj, por (ai eshte) lajmetari i Allahut dhe vula e profeteve" 
Qe ne sot te mos jemi te "verber" duhet te pyesim se si keta burra kane arritur poziten e profetit?
Kush ua jep kete autoritet per ta deklaruar veten profet?
Kur ne i shikon shkrimet (e bibles) gjejme se Perendia pershkruan si kualifikim poziten e profetit ne kater kategori:
1. Profeti duhet te lindet ne linjen e profeteve,
2. Ai duhet te flas ne emer te Perendise,
3. Mesazh i tij duhet te jet i pershtatur ndaj mesazhit pararendes dhe,
4. Duhet te kete permbushje te parashikimeve te profetit.
Nese keto kater kategori nuk permbushen, atehere eshte per te dyshuar se X personi qe e quan veten profet, te jet me te vertete profet, apo me mire le te themi se ai nuk eshte profet, ose mund te jet por eshte profet i rrejshem.

Ne vazhdim do mundohemi ti shohim me ne hollesi keto kater kategori qe duhet ti permbush nje profet.
Le te fillojm me te paren.

*Profeti duhet te lindet ne linjen e profeteve.*

Bibla flet ne menyre te vecant se cila na eshte kjo linje. Ne Zanafillen 12:1-3, mund te shohim se kjo i referohet familjes se Abrahamit, me pas vazhdon permes Isakut (Zanafilla 17:2,7 7-8, 15-21; 21:10-12; 22:2).
Le te shohim kuranin ku ne suren Al'Ankabut 29:27 gjithashtu flet per te njejten linje profetike, duke thene: "dhe ne vendosem mbi te Isakun dhe Jakobin dhe Ne vendosem profeterine dhe shkrimin mes fares se tij."
Nderkohe le vazhdojme mbi Zanafillen 25:23; 13-33; 26:1-2 ku ne gjejme se aleanca e Perendise vazhdon me Jakobin 49:1-4, 8-10 dhe pastaj vazhdon tek Juda. Nderkohe qe shohim mbi Dhiaten e Vjeter ne gjejme se Perendia punon mbi toke duke vazhduar me linjen e Isakut dhe Jakobit. Perendia perdore vetem kete linje per punen e tij. Po ashtu edhe ne Ligjin e Perterire kapitulli 18,ku Moisiu premton nje profet ne ngjashmerine e tij, thote vecanerisht se profeti do te vije "prej mesit te vellezerve te tij" nje Izraelit, nga linja e Jakobit. Duke vazhduar me tej shohim se te 2Samuelit 7:4-16 dhe tek Psalmi 89:35-38 aleanca e Perendise me njerezimin kalon tek Davidi dhe perfundimisht permbushet ne Jezu Krishtin, 1000 vjet me vone sikuse thuhet tek Mateu 22:42 "Ç'u duket juve për Krishtin? Biri i kujt është?''. Ata i thanë: "I Davidit''.
Si perfundim sa i perket pikes se pare ( 1. Profeti duhet te lindet ne linjen e profeteve) , ne asnje ne keto pasazhe nuk mund te gjejme ndonje linje tjeter te permendur apo te njohur si te jete e zgjedhur per poziten e profeterise.

Do vazhdojm me pikat tjera...
Cdo te mire,
asopaj


P.S. princcesha, dhe te tjere, ju lutem per gjakftohtesi, thjesht po i shohim ca te vertea, asgje me shume.
Mundohuni qe adrenalinen tuaj ta mbani te fresket sepse ndryshe nuk do ket vler asgje.
falemnderit per mirkuptimin.

----------


## krishterprizren

nje njeri i thjesht si puna e jote edhe e imja nuk mund te bej mrekulli 

  edhe ne mund te bejme mrekulli por vetem me emrin Jezus 

  muhamedi mos harro se e humbi nje lufte nuk ka qene gjithmone fitimtar e mos te flasim aspak per profetcit qe ska pas aspak dhe per mrekullit se askush nuk e pa qe beri nje mrekulli por nga paganizmi i eger arab nxori disa reforma pagane

----------


## asopaj

*Profeti duhet te flase ne emer te Perendise (JAHVEH ose JEHOVA)*

Per tu pranuar si profet i Perendise, personi duhet te flase ne emrin unik te Perendise te cilin Ai ua dha krijesave te Tij ta perdorin. Por cili na qenka ky emer ekzaktesisht?
Tradicionalisht ishte i njohur si "Tetragranaton" "JHVH". Sot ne e shqiptojme si Jahveh ose Jehova, varet se cilat zanore jane perdorur. Ky eshte emri i Perendise ne hebraisht, i zbuluar Moisiut ne Malin e Sinait, duke u perber nga kater bashtingelloret JHVH. 
Tek Ekzodi 3:1-6, 13-15 ne shohim se Perendia i flet Moisiut nga nje shkurre qe digjej, ku Perendia e prezanton veten e tij si "Une Jam-i", qe ne hebraisht do te thote "JAHVEH". Me kete Perendia po thote se ky emer ka kuptimin e vetekzistences se tij dhe qe nuk varet nga askush tjeter. Te qenurit vete ekzistues, Ai nuk mund te jete vete i mjaftueshem, por i gjithemjaftueshem. Keshtu mund ta kuptojm tash ne Palestine pse judenjet ishin te inatosur shume kur Jezusi e quajti veten "Une Jam" tek Gjoni 8:24;58. Natyrisht ne shohim se ata moren gure per ta vrare, pasi qe Ai kishte guxuar te merrte kete emer te vete Perendise dhe kjo ishte blasfemuese, nje mekat qe meriton denimin me vdekje duke u gjuajtur me gure.

Derisa flasim per kendveshtrimin e krishter, ne shohim se muslimanet nuk jane shume te njohur me kontekstin historik te ketij emri, as edhe domethnjen e kuptimit, prandaj ata (myslimanet) qeshin kur ndegjojne Jezusin t'i referohet vetes se tij si "Une Jam-i' (Gjoni 8). Besoj se do te ishte ndihmese ti merrnim ata tek Ekzodi 3, pasazhi i shkurres qe digjej, perderisa eshte nje histori e cila ekziston edhe ne kuran. Nese do te marrim nje paraqitje te emrave te Perendise te gjetur ne bibel dhe ne kuran ne do te gjeme nje tjeter kontrast interesant. Emri i pergjithshem per Perendine ne hebraisht eshte Elohim, i cili permendet 2550 here. Ne atabisht eshte Allah. Emri i pershkruar i Perendise ne hebraisht eshte Adonai, qe do te thote Zot dhe permendet vetem 340 here. Ne arabisht fjala ekuivalente eshte Rabb.
Emri te cilin Perendia ia dha Moisiut, JAHVEH, perseritet 6823 here vetem ne Dhiaten e Vjeter! Te gjithe profete e bibles flasin per Perendine qe perdor kete emer.
Duke perfunduar, duhet te dijme se ky emer per Perendine nuk perdoret as edhe nje here te vetme ne kuran, dhe nuk eshte ekivalent ne gjuhen arabe, gjuhen qe myslimanet shpallin te jete gjuha qe Perendia flet.
Interenate apo jo!



Cdo te mire,
asopaj

----------


## asopaj

*Mesazhi i Profetit duhet t'i bashkangjitet zbuleses se meparshme*

Nje e treta e kualifikimit te profetit mbane mesazhin e tij. Mesazhi i nje profeti qe te jete i besueshem duhet te vertetoje zbulesen qe Perendia ka zbuluar me pare. Fjala e Perendise duhet te qendroj e vazhdueshme, e pandryshueshme, ndryshe do te behej e paperdorshme, do te ishte nje vegel ne duart e ligjvenesve te korruptuar dhe do te jene profetet, duke shtremberuar dhe valevitur me trillet e gjeneratave plot sukses.
Pandryshueshmeria e Fjales se Perendise perseritet shpesh ne shkrimet e shenjta-bibel. Ne Ligjin e Pertrire 4:12; Isaia 8:20; Mateu 5:17-18; 24:35; Zbulesa 22:18-20 ne gjejme paralajmerime per te mos e ndryshuar apo fshire Fjalen e Perendise.
Ne Psalmin 89:35 ne lexojme se Perendia nuk mund ta kundershtoj fjelen e tij. Kurani gjithashtu bije dakort me kete ne suren Al An'am 6:34 dhe Junuz 10:64. Ne suren Kaf 50:28-29 allahu eshte permendur sic thuhet: "Une jua kisha derguar me pare juve nje paralajmerim; Fjala nuk ndryshon". Ne fakt kurani shpall se eshte derguar per te ruajtur zbulesene e meparshme (Al Ma'idah 5:47-51). 
Le te mos flasim me shume per keto gjera, por le te shohim me drejtperdrejt ca kundershtime:

*A. Shume kontradikta jane gjetur per Abrahamin.*
1. Ne kuran ati i Abrahamit eshte quajtur Azar(Al-Anam 6:74), ne vend te Terah (Zanafilla 11:26).
2. Ai nuk i rriti pasardhesit e tij ne luginen e Mekes, por ne Hebron (Zanafilla 13:14-18).
3. Qyteti i tij nuk quhej Meke por Ur ne kalde.
4. Edhe pllakat sekulare Ebla te gjetura ne Siri perseri japin prova per kete (Zanafilla 11:31).
5. Ai u end neper Haran e jo Arabi, dhe ai shkoj ne Kanan e jo ne luginen e Mekes.
6. Ai ishte i gatshem per te sakrifikuar birin e tij Isakun dhe jo Ismailin, ashtu si Zoti do te bente beslidhjen e tij me birin e sjellur nga gruaja e tij dhe jo birin e skllaves egjiptiane, Hagarit (Shihe Zanafillen 17:18-21 dhe 22:2).
7. Nuk ka asnje shkrim ku ai dhe Ismaili shkuan ne Arabi dhe ndertuan Qaben ne Meke edhe pasi ai kaloi kohen ne Egjipt (Zanafilla 12:10).

*B. Myslimanet besojne se arabet jane pasardhesit e Ismailit.*
1. E dijm se sipas regjistrimeve me te mira historike, ati i pare i arabeve ishte Katani ose Jokatani.
2. Per te shkuar edhe me tej, nipi i Abrahemit Loti eshte nje stergjysh i arabeve;ashtu si vellai binjak i Jakobit Esau, qe eshte ati i edomiteve dhe moabiteve.
3. Perfundimisht, Ketura, gruaja e trete e Abrahamit pati gjashte bij te cilet u bene katragjysher te arabeve. Sheba dhe Dedan, vendosen ne Jemen (Zanafilla 25).

*C. Gabime te tjera jane gjetur ne kuran te cilat kontradiktojne shkrimet biblike.*
1. Ne kuran Maria shkruhet si motra e Aaronit dhe vajze e Imranit, ashtu si edhe nena e Jezusit (sureja Mejreme 19:28). Le te bejm nje analize: Maria e kuranit e marrur si nena e Jezusit eshte 1570 vjet e levizur nga Maria motra e Aaronit (e referuar si Maria ne bibel).
2. Haman, i cili nuk eshte emer egjiptianpor babilonas eshte permendur si Vezir i Faraonit ne suren 28:5; 29:38 40 25:38. Kur shohim librin e Esterit, ai e rradhit ate si nje nga zyrtaret e mbretit Kserks ne Babiloni.
3. Kurani prezanton nje paraqitje kontradiktuese dhe konfuze per Shpirtin e Shenjte. Eshte quajtur fryma e vete Zotit (15:29), engjulli gabriel(19:17) dhe inspirimi hyjnor (16:2).
Ka edhe shume kontradikta, por me mire, le te mbetemi me keto, duke kuptuar se kurani i Muhamedit eshte nje peshtjellim dhe keq interpretim i Shkrimeve te Shenjta-Bibles.
Pyetja eshte: si ka mundesi qe vula e profeteve (Muhamedi), te flase kunder profeteve para tij?


Cdo te mire,
asopaj

----------


## altin55

Të gjithë ata dhe ato që i përkasin Isalmit besojnë (pasi ky është kusht i besimit te tyre ) se Zoti para Muhamedit ka dërguar shumë profetë.
Sipas nevojës, Zoti disa prej këtyre profeteve u zbriti shpallje prej qiellit .
Kështu në Kur'an Zoti na tregon se para Kuranit ka zbritur edhe shpallje të tjera . Disa prej këtyre shpalljeve përmenden edhe me emra si :
Teurati që i zbriti Musait , Zeburi Daudit dhe Inxhili Isait.
Qëllimet e zbritjes se shpalljeve janë të shumta dhe të ndryshme ....
Por një karakteristikë që kanë pasur këto shpallje është edhe ajo, se në këto shpallje jepeshin paralajmerime (profetësi) për profetët që Zoti do të dërgonte në të ardhmen ...
Në këto paralajmërime tregoheshin qartë cilësitë e profetit që do të vinte në të ardhmen dhe gjithashtu tregoheshin edhe mënyrat se si njerëzit (që do ta përjetonin atë kohë) ta dallonin se kush ishte në të vërtetë profeti i pritur (i paralajmeruar, i profetizuar).
Por dikush do të pyes me të drejtë: 

Sipas Islamit çfarë u bë më librat e mëparshëm të cilët i zbriti Zoti???
Po Muhammedi ishte profetizuar në librat e mëparshëm ???
Nëse po, çfarë u bë me këto profetësi , a ekzistojnë akoma ???

Atëherë duke u përgjigjur themi:
Librat e mëparshëm ishin për një popull të caktuar dhe për një kohë të caktuar, si pasojë atyre u mbaroi afati , prandaj edhe Zoti lejoi që ata të ndryshohen prej njerëzve të ndryshëm, për shkaqe të ndryshme në kohë të ndryshme.
Kështu ajo që ka mbetur nga librat është një përzierje e fjalëve të Zotit, fjalëve të profetëve fjalëve të njerëzve anonim si dhe përzierje me gojdhënat dhe legjendat e popujve paganë.
Të gjithë këto libra të katandisur kështu janë mbledhë në një të vetëm që sot njihet me emrin BIBËL.
Që librat e mëparshëm (që sot përmblidhen tek Bibla) janë ndryshuar për këtë nuk ekziston as më i vogli dyshim.
Këtë gjë kokëulur janë detyruar ta pranojnë vetë teologët më të mëdhenj të Krishterimit.
Dhe debatet që bëhen sot në lidhje me librat e mëparshëm, nuk janë fare të natyrës, se nëse janë të ndryshuar shpalljet e mëparshme apo jo (që ata janë të ndryshuar kjo tashmë sdiskutohet fare), por debatohet se cilët pjesë janë ndryshuar e cilët jo

Për të argumentuar pohimin tim, se Bibla është e ndryshuar bile në themelet e besimit të saj, do tju sugjeroja të hapnit Biblën me koment, të cilën e ka përkthyer Dom Simon Filipaj.
Biblën si fillim hapeni tek Ungjilli i Gjonit 7:53-8:11 dhe po të lexoni komentin e bërë nga teologët e Krishtërimit, do të lexoni këto fjalë:

Pjesa 7:53-8:11 nuk gjendet ndër kodet kryesore dhe me rëndësi.
Nuk gjendet as ndër shkrimet e etërve, as ndër përkthimet e hershme dhe duket se nuk është e Gjonit

Por kush ia ka futur Gjonit këto 12 vargje???
Kush ka qenë ai trim hë???
Kush na siguron neve se te Ungjilli i Gjonit, nuk janë shtuar edhe pjesë të tjera???
Përsëri kush na siguron neve se nga Ungjilli i Gjonit nuk janë hequr edhe pjesë të tjera???
Tani shkoni tek Letra e parë e Gjonit 5:7.
Këtu do ju duhet të keni para vetes suaj të paktën dy Bibla, njëra është ajo që ju sugjerova më lartë (Bibla katolike dhe ortodokse), ndërsa tjetra le të jetë një Bibël protestante (e cila në dallim me Biblën Katolike ka 7 libra më pak).
Tek Bibla Protestante tek vargu 7 do të lexoni këto fjalë:

Sepse Tre janë ata që dëshmojnë në qiell: ATI, FJALA (Biri) dhe FRYMA e SHENJTË, dhe këta të TRE janë NJË

Ky është i vetmi varg në Bibël që mbështet, doktrinën kryesore të Krishterimit e që është doktrina e TRINITETIT.
Tani shkoni tek Bibla Katolike dhe ajo Ortodokse dhe lexoni përsëri vargun 7. Tek kjo Bibël ky varg nuk ekziston fare, por është ndarë vargu 8 në dy pjesë me qëllim që të formohet vargu 7.
Kështu pjesa e parë konsiderohet si vargu 7, ndërsa pjesa që ngelet si vargu 8.
Por sipas Biblës Protestante këta dy pjesë janë vetëm një varg, dhe pikërisht vargu 8.
Ndërsa ne nuk mund ti shmangemi pyetjes:
Çfarë u bë me vargun 7 tek Bibla Katolike dhe ajo Ortodokse???
Mos vallë e kanë harruar pa e shënuar vargun më të rëndësishëm, mbi të cilin ngrihet besimi i tyre????
Jo, jo, jo, sështë aspak punë harrese.
Shkakun se pse Bibla Katolike dhe ajo Ortodokse, nuk e kanë shënuar këtë varg, na e tregon Përkthyesi Benjamin Willson i cili thotë:

"Ky varg nuk gjenden në asnjërin prej shkrimeve greke që është shkruar para shekullit XV-të.
Nuk është i cituar prej asnjë shkrimtari e as prej etërve të hershëm latin..."
Ndërsa sipas sipas Isac Njutonit ky verset ka hyrë në edicionin e tretë të Erasmus-it (1466-1536) në Testamentin e Ri.
Por protestantët, këto vargje të shtuara pse i konsiderojnë si fjalë të Zotit????
Ata plot trimëri heqin dhe vendosin në Bibël me qindra vargje, siç u intereson atyre.
Kështu, megjithëse tek vargu i fundit i Biblës (Zbulesa 22:19) thuhet:
Kush do ti shtojë ndonjë send (fjalëve të Biblës) Zoti do ti shtojë plagët e përshkruara, dhe kush do të heq ndonjë fjalë nga ky libër i profetsisë, Zoti do ti heqë pjesën nga pema e jetës
protestantët kanë hequr plot 7 libra të tërë nga Bibla, si dhe kanë shtuar shumë vargje, si në rastin e mësipërm.
Ja pra, e shihni se çfarë pazaresh bëhet me Shpalljet e mëparshme???????????
Njerëzit të ndikuar nga besimet pagane, formonin idetë e tyre në lidhje me besimin dhe pasi formohej besimi ata për të argumentuar se besimi i tyre kishte argumente në shpalljet e Zotit, hiqnin dhe shtonin vargje tek shpalljet e Zotit. 

Tani si mendoni, do të rrinte Zoti që të priste 1700-2000 vite sa të dilnin teologët e sotëm dhe të na tregojnë se cilat pjesë janë ndryshuar e cilat jo (gjë që akoma nuk është përcaktuar plotësisht)???? 

Vallë do të rrinte Zoti, dhe tua linte njerëzve të na tregonin se cilat pjesë të shpalljeve janë të shenjta e cilat jo (gjë që akoma nuk është përcaktuar plotësisht)???????????
Po me njerëzit që kanë lindur dhe vdekur (si dhe ata që lindin e vdesin), pa e ditur se kush pjesë e librit është prej Zotit dhe kush pjesë është prej mashtruesve, si i bëhet halli?????????
Me çtë drejtë Zoti ka për tu kërkuar llogari atyre, se pse ata nuk besuan në fjalët e Tij, në një kohë kur akoma nuk dihet se kush janë fjalët e Tij? 
Por, Zoti është i Drejtë dhe Mbikqyrës mbi atë që bëjnë krijesat e Tij... 
Prandaj Zoti për të treguar se kush ishin me të vërtetë fjalët e thëna prej Tij, si është e vërteta në lidhje me Veten e Tij, si është e vërteta me të dërguarit e Tij, dërgoi Muhammedin me shpalljen e fundit (Kur'anin), shpallje e cila do të mbetet e pandryshuar deri në ditën e Kijametit .
Dhe për këtë bëhet garant Vetë Zoti , i cili thotë :
Ne e shpallëm përkujtuesin (Kur'anin ) dhe ne do ta ruajmë atë.
Ne kete shpallje midis te tjerash, sqarohen shume gjera qe jane ndryshuar ne librat e meparshem...

----------


## altin55

A ka pasur profeci në librat e mëparshëm për Muhamedin ???
Kur'ani na tregon se në librat e mëparshëm ka pasur aq profetësi për Muhammedin, sa që njerëzit qe u ishin shpallur këto libra me anë të këtyre profetsive i njihnin cilësitë e Muhammedit, ashtu siç i njihnin cilësitë e fëmijëve të tyre ....

Thotë Zoti për çifutët dhe të krishterët:

“…ata e njohin atë (Muhamedin) ashtu siç njohin bijtë e tyre …”

Pikërisht këto profetsi bënë që një grup i madh çifutësh dhe të krishterësh ta pranojnë Muhammedin si të dërguarin e fundit.
Prej tyre do të përmendim vetëm 3-4, por ju siguroj se lista e tyre që kanë pranuar Muhammedin si profetin e fundit duke u nisur nga profetsitë e Biblës është shumë e madhe.

I pari është Selman El Farisi (nga Persia, apo Irani), i cili ishte një zjarrputist (adhuruesi i zjarrit), por që pranoi Krishterimin pasi ky besim iu duk më i mirë se besimi që kishte populli i tij .
Sipas asaj që tregon ky sahab (bashkohës i Muhammedit) i nderuar, pas një udhëtimi të gjatë në kërkim të së vërtetës nga njëri prift tek tjetri kishte mësuar prej priftërinjve (të cilët e dinin nga shpalljet) se pritej ardhja e një profeti të shumë pritur.
Po ashtu kishte mësuar cilësitë dhe vendin ku do të paraqitej ky profet.
Prifti i fundit me të cilin ishte takuar, në çastet e fundit të jetës së tij i kishte thënë :
“O biri im, Betohem në Zotin se nuk di që të ketë mbetur njeri në sipërfaqen e tokës që t’i përmbahet asaj që ne i përmbahemi, mirëpo u afrua koha e paraqitjes së një profeti në tokat arabe, i cili do të bartë mbi supet e tij , fenë e Ibrahimit , pastaj do të shpërngulet prej vendlindjes së tij në një vend ku ka shumë hurma dhe ai ka shenja që nuk mund të fshihen.
Ai e pranon dhuratën, por jo lëmoshën dhe në mes të shpatullave mban vulën e profetsisë . Nëse ke mundësi të shkosh në atë vend të kisha këshilluar të shkosh atje ...”
(Kush ka mundësi le të shikojë librin “Fragmente nga jeta e sahabave”)

Kështu Selman El Farisi, i etur për të gjetur të vërtetën (për të cilën kishte sakrifikuar edhe tërë pronën e tij, që s’ishte e vogël), niset tek vendi ku pritej të vinte ky profet, por gjatë rrugës i ndodhi një surprizë e pakëndëshme…bëhet skllav i një çifuti.
Por kjo ishte gjysma e së keqes, pasi për fat çifuti jetonte tek vendi ku do të vinte profeti, në Medinen e ndritshme.

Tregon Selman El Farisi:

“…unë kisha hypur në majë të një hurme të pronarit tim, ku isha duke kryer disa punë, ndërsa pronari im ishte ulur nën hijen e saj.
Kur papritmas erdhi njëri nga kushërinjtë e tij dhe i tha:
“I vraftë Zoti “Benu Kajlekët” (fise arabe), ata janë tubuar sot në Kuba (vend jashtë Medines), duke pritur ardhjen e një njeriu që vjen nga Meka e pohon se është profet.” ”

( Vini re, këtu plotësohet njëra nga profetësitë e Biblës që flet mbi arabët, Isaia 21:13-17, ku thuhet:
“I dilni para të eturit duke i sjellë ujë, o banorë të vendit të Temas (Medina e sotshme), i kanë dalë para ikanakut me bukën e tyre.
Sepse ata ikin (Muhammedi me shokun e vet Ebu Bekrin) para shpatave, para shpatës së zhveshur, para harkut të nderur, para tërbmit të betejës (kjo pjesë i referohet çastit kur idhujtarët ishin bërë gati që të vrisnin Muhammedin) …”, shënimet në kllapa janë të miat.)

Selman El Farisi vazhdon e tregon:
“Posa i dëgjova fjalët e tyre fillova të dridhesha (prej emocioneve), saqë pata frikë se mos do të rrëzohesha nga pema.
Menjëherë nisa të zbresë prej hurmës dhe fillova t’i them atij njeriut:
“Ç’ka po thua?
Përsrite edhe njëherë lajmin…”
Në këto fjalë të mia pronari im, u zemërua shumë dhe më ra me një të rënë të fortë dhe më tha:
“Ç’të duhet ty?!
Shko atje ku ishe në punën tënde.”
Kur ra muzgu, i mora disa hurma që i kisha mbledhur dhe u drejtova atje ku pandehja të ishte profeti.
Hyra tek ai dhe pasi u përshëndeta, u thashë:
“Kam dëgjuar se jeni njerëz që keni nevojë për ndihmë, prandaj ju solla këto hurma për lëmoshë (sadaka)…” 
Ai i mori dhe ua dha shokëve të vet dhe u tha:
“Hani…”-ndërsa ai e tërhoqi dorën e nuk hëngri.
Atëherë thashë me vete:
“Kjo është njëra prej shenjave.”
Herës tjetër, mblodha disa hurma dhe ia çova përsëri duke i thënë:
“Urdhëro se këto hurma janë dhuratë për ju…”
Ai u dha shokëve të tij dhe gjithashtu hëngri edhe për vete…
Atëherë thashë me vete:
“Kjo është shenja e dytë…”
Një herë tjetër, kur shkova e gjeta duke hapur një gropë…
E pashë ulur dhe në trup kishte dy copë pëlhurash.
Pasi e përshëndeta iu solla anash, që të shihja vulën, të cilën ma kishte përshkruar prifti i fundit që takova…
Kur e hetoi këtë gjë Muhammedi, pranoi që të hiqte mbulesën e shpinës dhe unë e pashë vulën midis dy krahëve të tij.
Atëherë m’u bë e qartë se ky ishte profeti që ma kishte përshkruar prifti.
Iu ngjita pas shpine dhe fillova ta puthë dhe të qajë, ndërsa Muhammedi me gjakftohtësi më pyeti:
Ç’është me ty?!
Atëherë i tregova rrëfimin tim prej fillimit.
Shenjat e habisë dukeshin të qarta në fytyrën e tij.
U gëzua që aty kishte shumë njerëz prezentë dhe e dëgjuan atë prej gojës time.
Edhe ata ishin të habitur dhe të gëzuar.”
(Kush ka mundësi le trë shohë librin “Fragmente nga jeta e sahabëve” fq. 152-154)
*
* *

Shembulli i dytë është ai i Abdullah Ibn Selamit i cili ka qenë një ndër rabinët më të njohur çifut ...
Pasi Muhammedi arriti në Medine, Abdullah ibn Selami, dëgjoi për të dhe shkoi tek ai…
Pasi e pa Muhammedin, tha fjalët që kurrë nuk kanë për t’u harruar:

“Fytyra e tij nuk është fytyrë e ndonjë mashtruesi, apo gënjeshtari…”
Por, ai nuk u mjaftua vetëm me sinqeritetin e fytyrës së Muhammedit, ai i bëri disa pyetje Muhammedit, përgjigjet e të cilave vetëm, profetët i dinin.
Dhe pasi Muhammedi ia dha përgjigjet ai deklaroi se kishte pranuar Islamin.
Dhe ai përsëri nuk u mjaftua me aq…
Ai i tha Muhammedit:
“O Muhammed, thirre popullin tim (çifutët) dhe pyeti se çfarë mendimi kanë për mua, pastaj tregoju se unë kam pranuar Islamin.”
Dhe Muhammedi ashtu bëri…
I pyeti ata duke u thënë:
“Ç’mendim keni për Abdullah Ibn Selamin?!”
Ndërsa ata iu përgjigjën:
“Ai është prijësi jonë dhe biri i prijësit tonë, ai është më i dituri në mesin tonë dhe biri i më të diturit në mesin tonë, ai është më i miri ndër ne dhe biri i më të mirit ndër ne…”
Atëherë Muhammedi u tha:
“Po nëse ai do të pranojë atë që unë predikojë, atëherë si do të vepronit ju?”
Ata u përgjigjën:
“Larg qoftë, mos e thënë Zoti, ai kurrë nuk ka për të braktisur fenë e prindërve të tij, ai është i mençur, në asnjë mënyrë nuk ka për të të pranuar ty si profet…”
Atëherë Muhammedi e thirri Abdullah ibn Selamin dhe e la të fliste…
Ndërsa ky i fundit e pohoi në sytë e të gjithë çifutëve se kishte pranuar Islamin, dhe u bëri thirrje edhe atyre që edhe ata ta pranonin.
Por ata vazhduan t’i thoshin:
“Ti je më i keqi ndër ne, ti je më i poshtri ndër ne…”-dhe ikën tërë mendjemadhësi.
(A thua se nuk ishin ata që e lavdëruan më parë.)
Me këtë rast zbriti ajeti 10 i sures 47 të Kur’anit…
Subhanallah (Lartësuar qoftë Allahu)! Sa e sa raste ndodhin si shembulli i Abdullah ibn Selamit me popullin e tij…
Për ditë jemi duke i përjetuar…
Dikush konsiderohet nga njerëzit shumë i mirë, por ky sa pranon Islamin, atëherë ai konsiderohet i keq, jo normal…
*
* *


Personi i tretë është një ish prift i Spanjës, emri i të cilit është Vinsent Turmeda dhe ka jetar nga shekulli i XV.
Ky ka shkruajtur një libër, i cili gjendet në gjuhën frënge dhe e ka titulluar:
“Pse e pranova Islamin?!”
Shkaqet që e shtynë këtë prift në pranimin e Islamit, ishin profetësitë tek Ungjilli i Gjonit për “Parakletosin” (Ndihmësin), që kishte premtuar Jezusi…
*
* *

Personi i katërt është një ish-peshkop i Iranit, i kohërave të sotme, emri i të cilit është Benxhamin Kaldani.
Ky duke qenë në kontakt me një ambient musliman dhe që sigurisht do të ketë dëgjuar për Muhammedin si Profetin e fundit , ka filluar të kërkojë nëse ky Profet është i profetizuar në Bibël (librat e mëparshëm).
Ai jo vetëm që gjeti shumë profetësi (në Biblën e katandisur si mos më keq), por pati kurajon edhe ti pranojë ato dhe më pas shkruajti një nga librat më të mirë që titullohet :
“Muhammedi në Bibël që nga Zanafilla e deri tek Apokalipsi.”
(Libri gjendet anglisht)
Si padashur, i kemi dhënë përgjigje pyetjes së tretë:
Në Biblën e ndryshuar, a ka akoma profetësi për Muhamedin ???
Dhe automatikisht lind pyetja tjetër:
Nëse paska, përse ato nuk ndyshuan si shumë të tjera ???

----------


## dardaniAU

Une nuk e dije se a ka qen Muhameti profet apo jo, por nje e dije se ishe kanaqe duke i rrotulluar vajzat dhe grat ne ate kohe, sa nje te vjeter,[Hatixhen] sa nje te re Ajshen, e keshtu me radhe here do myslimanka e her do cifut, e her do krishtian!!!
Jo Profet por Allahe ish kane i ngrati, por qka me a qe shkoj edhe ai!Edhe i Ri bile, nuk e dije pse Allahu nuk ja zgjati jeten me shume, se ai me u knaqe ne kete dynja po, prej 5 vjetve e deri 99 nuk e kishe leshue nje, si pingamer a.

----------


## LuKoLi

Qfar është qëllimi i temës ? Ofendimi ?! Apo tua mësoni historin e Profetit tonë të dashur ?

Të nderuar, me gënjeshtra nuk mbahët besimi e aq me pak qe ai forcohet, kjo quhet iluzion psiqik !

Komuniteti protestant eshte sekt  i sektit te krishter i cili eshte sekt i jahudive, jo ju keni devijuar jo kush ?!

E sa shperndani gënjeshtra, me mir mundohuni e gjene rrugen e vertet qe ju ofron me afer Zotit ABSOLUT !

----------


## fisniku-student

> Une nuk e dije se a ka qen Muhameti profet apo jo, por nje e dije se ishe kanaqe duke i rrotulluar vajzat dhe grat ne ate kohe, sa nje te vjeter,[Hatixhen] sa nje te re Ajshen, e keshtu me radhe here do myslimanka e her do cifut, e her do krishtian!!!
> Jo Profet por Allahe ish kane i ngrati, por qka me a qe shkoj edhe ai!Edhe i Ri bile, nuk e dije pse Allahu nuk ja zgjati jeten me shume, se ai me u knaqe ne kete dynja po, prej 5 vjetve e deri 99 nuk e kishe leshue nje, si pingamer a.


Ti Huntë i ke te mbyllura? apo Veshët i ke te shpuar???

Nese mund te behet komperacioni i Injorances ,ateher kete qfar e ke thene,eshte dhe quhet Injorancë ne Katrorë...

----------


## ane

Profet jo  se  jo a  Don Zhuan po, pa  diskutim.
Jeten  e tij  e  kishin  pas  udheheq hormonet.

----------


## mesia4ever

O te nderuar Profeti i Zotit eshte i thirrur qe te udheheqe njerzit dhe keshilloje qe ta adhurojne Zotin e jo si Muhamedi 'urdherohet' qe t'u thote paganeve 'ju nuk do te adhuroni cka adhuroj une', e me vone (kur ka force natyrisht) krejt i detyron qe ta adhurojne Allahun dhe ta besojne edhe ate si Profet.

109. Kafirun  
1. Thuaj: "O ju jobesimtarë! 
2. Unë nuk adhuroj atë që ju e adhuroni! 
3. As ju nuk jeni adhurues të Atij që unë e adhuroj! 
4. Dhe unë kurr nuk do të jem adhurues i asaj që ju adhuroni! 
5. Por edhe ju nuk do të jeni adhurues të Atij që unë adhuroj! 
6. Ju keni fenë tuaj (që i përmbaheni), e unë kam fenë time (që i përmbahem)! 

Por si more s'do te jene, krejt arabia pagane jane te detyruar nga Islami (Muhamedi) qe te kryejne rituale pagane per ta adhuruar Allahun, madje pretendohet qe e gjithe bota te konvertohet ne Islam me dhune, e ky thote se nuk do te jeni. Cfare kontradikte...

----------


## mesia4ever

> Qfar është qëllimi i temës ? Ofendimi ?! Apo tua mësoni historin e Profetit tonë të dashur ?
> 
> Të nderuar, me gënjeshtra nuk mbahët besimi e aq me pak qe ai forcohet, kjo quhet iluzion psiqik !
> 
> Komuniteti protestant eshte sekt  i sektit te krishter i cili eshte sekt i jahudive, jo ju keni devijuar jo kush ?!
> 
> E sa shperndani gënjeshtra, me mir mundohuni e gjene rrugen e vertet qe ju ofron me afer Zotit ABSOLUT !


Kjo eshte iluzion vizuel. Kjo i nderuar eshte mitologji.

Kujdes mos i humb faljet, se kur te qohesh ne 'sabah' munesh mu bo qull. :buzeqeshje:  Satani ka me te urinu ne vesh. Mundesisht sa ma shume rituale pagane kryej ndaqe te shpetosh nga kjo.

Narrated 'Abdullah : 
A person was mentioned before the Prophet (p.b.u.h) and he was told that he had kept on sleeping till morning and had not got up for the prayer. The Prophet said, "*Satan urinated in his ears*."

----------


## mesia4ever

> Profet jo  se  jo a  Don Zhuan po, pa  diskutim.
> Jeten  e tij  e  kishin  pas  udheheq hormonet.


Pershendetje ane. 

Te drejtat e hyrive te 'ahiretit', as jashte shtepise nuk do te dalin. Grate myslimane paskan shume te drejta ne krahasim me hyrijat e xhenetit, mos u ankoni.

Kurani Fisnik 55:71-72

71. E, cilën të mirë të Zotit tuaj po e mohoni? 
72. *Ato janë hyri që e kufizojnë ndejën vetëm në shtëpinë* (tënde). 

Sa gjenete ekzistojne sipas Kuranit... deri qitash 4...

55:61-62

61. E, cilën të mirë të Zotit tuaj po e mohoni? 
62. _E nën ato dy (Xhennete) janë edhe dy Xhennete_. 


Tani edhe pas atyre dy gjeneteve, vijne 4 tjera, pastaj shumezohen me dhe na dalin 8, 16, 32, 64... e keshtu me rradhe.

Si gjithmone sipas Sures 55 

54. *Të mbështetur në kolltukë që i kanë mbulesat e kadifesë*, dhe pemët e atyre dy Xhenneteve janë krejt afër. 

Cfare kolltukesh... mos jane mobilje italiane apo te prodhuara ne xhenet enkas per hyrijat. Mos eshte emri i firmes 'Hyrijat Company'. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mesia4ever

> *B. Myslimanet besojne se arabet jane pasardhesit e Ismailit.*
> 1. E dijm se sipas regjistrimeve me te mira historike, ati i pare i arabeve ishte Katani ose Jokatani.


Asopaj pershendetje. Arabet jane nje popull qe nuk kane patur pejgamber para Muhamedit... ky ajet bjen ne kundershtim me shume ajete tjera.

32:3. A mos po thonë se ai (Muhammedi) e trilloi? Jo, ajo është e vërtetë prej Zotit tënd që t'i tërheqësh vërejtjen një populli që *nuk u erdhi ndonjë pejgamber para teje*, ashtu që ata të gjejnë rrugën e drejtë.

----------


## Baptist

> Pershendetje ane. 
> 
> Te drejtat e hyrive te 'ahiretit', as jashte shtepise nuk do te dalin. Grate myslimane paskan shume te drejta ne krahasim me hyrijat e xhenetit, mos u ankoni.
> 
> Kurani Fisnik 55:71-72
> 
> 71. E, cilën të mirë të Zotit tuaj po e mohoni? 
> 72. *Ato janë hyri që e kufizojnë ndejën vetëm në shtëpinë* (tënde). 
> 
> ...


Shume shaka e holle. (E tipit qe kur hyri lumpeni ne Pallatin e Dimrit perdoren cdo statuje, pikture dhe mobilje per te dale jashte. Thone qe kishte me qindra banja. Te tera funksiononin perfekt. Nuk po llogarisim ketu edhe kopshtet perqark). Sidoqofte.

Mendohet se grate do hyjne ne parajse te derdhura ne nje forme tjeter. Ne kete koncept, ato do jene te virgjera. Mund edhe t'u mungoje vendi per te cilin shqetesohesh aq.

----------


## asopaj

Te nderuar,

Shume here qenja njerezore perballet me shume situata qe jane irituese per vete krijesat!

Ka kohe qe kam pare se besimet nder vete jane mjaft agresive, fyese, kundershtuese... kjo eshte mjaft shqetesuese, besoj.

Kur une shkrova per ate se "Muhamedi a eshte profet" nuk po kerkoja qe ta injoroja apo poshtroja ate (Muhamedin), thjesht solla ca fakte te verteta, qe duhet te dij cdo person.
Pastaj a pranohen apo jo, kjo mbetet qeshtje personale.

Zoti eshte dashuri, Ai na beri me vullnet te lire, dhe ne duhet respektuar vullnetn e Tij. Ne te kunderten, ne kemi thyer ligjin e Zotit.

Dikush permendi rrugen per tek Zoti.
Muhamedi nuk premtoj gje kur u pyet se ku do shkoj nje musliman, apo edhe ai vet. Ai tha se i takon Allahut te vendose.
Shume profet treguan rrugen per tek Zoti, e si ndodhka qe "vula e profetve" te mos e dij?

*Tek Gjoni 14:6 Jezusi i tha: Unë jam udha, e vërteta dhe jeta; askush nuk vjen tek Ati përveçse nëpërmjet meje.*

Te nderuar, ka kaq shume vite qe jetoj dhe nuk kam ndegjuar ndonje udheheqes fetar te pohoj ate qe Jezusi pohoj per veten e tij.
Te gjithe folen per rruge te ndryshme, por, ky (Jezusi) e tha haptas se Ai ishte rruga.

Kerkojeni Zotin dhe do ta gjeni.
asopaj

----------


## mesia4ever

> asopaj, a te japin ndonj lek per predikimin?
> 
> e di pse pyes, se kisha nja komshie. kishte nje dyqan kjo poshte pallatit, ushqimore. nje dite me gjith nje grua tjeter, me fund te gjate dhe ca libra me trokiten ne shpi. thashe une skam per te blere gje, e beri mami pazarin. hhhhhhhaaaaaaaahahhaaaaaaa
> 
> nejse, kto ishin sa per ta nisur ne menyre te gjalle.
> 
> te hyj ne teme.
> gabimi yt more asopaj eshte se ti per te pasur keshtjellen tende me te larte, nuk punon qe ta ngresh, po prish te te tjereve qe te duket jotja.
> megjithse as kete se arin se ato argumentet e tua kunder Profetit Muhamed a.s. skane baza.
> ...


Lisjana pershendetje. Sinqerisht po te pyes sa gjenete gjenden ne Islam, deri qitash po na dalin 4. A shumohen hyrijat ne Islam, sepse 72 x 4 = 288. Ne Krishterim nuk ka 4 gjenete, as 7 as 8 e as 32. Ne Krishterim ka vetem nje Parajse.

55:61-62

61. E, cilën të mirë të Zotit tuaj po e mohoni? 
62. E nën ato dy (Xhennete) janë edhe dy Xhennete. 

Percaktonu njehere se sa gjenete duhet qe ju t'i besoni.


Bubrrecat vetem ne Islam flasin...

Kurani 27:17-19

17. E Sulejmanit ishte tubuar ushtria e vet që përbëhej nga exhinët, nga njerëzit dhe nga shpendët dhe ata mbanin rendin. 
18. Deri atëherë kur ariitën mbi luginën e buburrecave, një buburrëc tha: "O ju buburreca, hyni në vendet tuaja që të mos u coptojë Sulejmani dhe ushtria e tij duke mos ju vërejtur". 
19. E ai (Sulejmani) buzëqeshi i gëzuar prej fjalës së tij dhe tha: "Zoti im, më mudnëso që të falënderoj të mirat Tuaja që m'i dhurove mua dhe prindërve të mi dhe që të bëj vepra të mira që Ti i pëlqen, e me mëshirën Tënde më shtie në mesin e robërve Tuaj të mirë!" 

Solomoni ka pase ushtri nga 'exhinet, njerezit dhe shpendet'. Sa interesant. Milingonat flasin, Solomoni i ndegjon dhe buzeqesh shume i 'gezuar'.

Ne krishterim nuk ka 'orgji seksuale' ne parajse, se ato jane perralla te arabeve, e ti si pjesetare e gjinise femerore besoji dhe ishalla i merr.

Si Zoti do te dergoje nje 'bishe qe flet'. Flej me borebardhen ti dhe shiko Tomin dhe Xherin.

27:82. E kur kundër tyre do të bëhet fjala (e dënimit) realitet. *Ne do t'u nxjerrim një shtazë nga toka që do t'u flasë* , sepse njerëzit nuk ishin të bindur në argumentet Tona.

----------


## lisjana

> Lisjana pershendetje. Sinqerisht po te pyes sa gjenete gjenden ne Islam, deri qitash po na dalin 4. A shumohen hyrijat ne Islam, sepse 72 x 4 = 288. Ne Krishterim nuk ka 4 gjenete, as 7 as 8 e as 32. Ne Krishterim ka vetem nje Parajse.
> 
> 55:61-62
> 
> 61. E, cilën të mirë të Zotit tuaj po e mohoni? 
> 62. E nën ato dy (Xhennete) janë edhe dy Xhennete. 
> 
> Percaktonu njehere se sa gjenete duhet qe ju t'i besoni.
> 
> ...


pershendetje
e para: xhenet jo gjenet

e dyta: ka njerz te mire, por ka edhe akoma me te mire. Allahu nuk ben zgjedhje radikale. Parajsa eshte me shkalle.

e treta: Solomoni ishte i vetmi profet me dhuntine per te njohur gjuhen e shpendeve, kafsheve e xhineve (me deshiren e Allahut)

e katerta: ate te "orgjise seksuale" nuk e kuptova per cfaer flisje...

e pesta: Kurani nuk komentohet copa copa sic i ke kapur ti. duhen lexuar dhe komentuar edhe shume pjese te tjera bashke me hadithe qe te mund ti kuptosh ato pjese qe per ty jane pralla. madje sa shoh ti e ke lexuar, dhe nuk e ke kuptuar vleren e tij? te lutem shikoje dhe njehere, ndoshta bukuria e tij te hyn ne zemer...

----------


## mesia4ever

> pershendetje
> e para: xhenet jo gjenet
> 
> e dyta: ka njerz te mire, por ka edhe akoma me te mire. Allahu nuk ben zgjedhje radikale. Parajsa eshte me shkalle.
> 
> e treta: Solomoni ishte i vetmi profet me dhuntine per te njohur gjuhen e shpendeve, kafsheve e xhineve (me deshiren e Allahut)
> 
> e katerta: ate te "orgjise seksuale" nuk e kuptova per cfaer flisje...
> 
> e pesta: Kurani nuk komentohet copa copa sic i ke kapur ti. duhen lexuar dhe komentuar edhe shume pjese te tjera bashke me hadithe qe te mund ti kuptosh ato pjese qe per ty jane pralla. madje sa shoh ti e ke lexuar, dhe nuk e ke kuptuar vleren e tij? te lutem shikoje dhe njehere, ndoshta bukuria e tij te hyn ne zemer...


Nuk e kuptove?! E kupton me vone pasi te lexosh Kuranin dhe Hadithet. Perrallat e Talmudit dhe paganeve behen shkrime te Kuranit.

Ta kisha ditur edhe une kete gjuhe... :posi: 




Aty ne ate ajet spo thuhet se ekzistojne edhe dy shtresa te xhenetit por po shkruan edhe 'dy xhenete'.

55:61-62

61. E, cilën të mirë të Zotit tuaj po e mohoni? 
62. E nën *ato dy (Xhennete) janë* edhe dy Xhennete. 

E sheh po shkruan *'dy xhenete'* e jo 'dy shtresa te xhenetit', keshtuqe mos flit pa argumente dhe fakte.

----------

